# Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale



## stoutdrinker (3/1/07)

I read Ross's thread & recipe and it sounds good, certainly worth a go anyway..

I've only recently starting drinking Little Creatures Pale Ale and James Squires Golden Ale and enjoy them both. I find the fruity hop aroma makes a very refreshing lighter ale and wouldnt mind brewing something similar. 

This is where Ross's brew comes in. How does it compare in regard to its hop aroma?Is Nelson Sauvin quite floral/fruity?

I am planning to give Ross's recipe a go anyway - maybe in a half batch to try it. Can Ross or anybody else share some info on Nelson Sauvin as I hadnt heard of it before Ross's recipe.

Cheers,
Stout.


----------



## Finite (3/1/07)

A great hop,

I brewed this exact beer 10 days ago and it smells fantastic. The name for these hops comes from the fact they give of a slight sauvignon blanc aroma. Very nice smelling. The mash hopping and steeping at the end of the boil gave this a wonderfull smell. They are also reasonably bitter. 

Mine has been in the primary for 10 days and im bottling on saturday but it smells and tastes wonderfull.

P.S: a great example of these hops is Knappstein Reserve Lager


----------



## roger mellie (4/1/07)

My 2c

I have made this 4 times now - the first being to the recipe (including mash hopping). All subsequent variations have saved the Nelson later and later through the boil.

In the last iteration I used some Centennial as a bittering hop and saved ALL the Nelson for late hops and Aroma hops.

IMHO it isnt the same fruitiness that you would get in a LCPA - but the stonefruit flavours and grapeyness (sp?) makes this hop unique.

Am seriously considering making up a Hopback to pump even more flavour in.

RM


----------



## Aaron (4/1/07)

To get an idea what Nelson Sauvin hops are like pick yourself up some Knapstein Lager. It uses Nelson Sauvin extensively.


----------



## Ross (4/1/07)

Stoutdrinker,

The hops are totally unique, giving a real grapey aroma/flavour - the summer ale recipe was my first use of these hops & despite the general consensus at the time to use sparingly, this ale turned out to be one of the most popular brews I've ever made. 
I've got one in primary as we speak, with the hops all moved to later additions with a little cascade & ahtanum for added depth. Whether it'll better the original, only time will tell.

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (4/1/07)

I thoroughly enjoyed the one I made a couple of months ago....definately recommend giving it a go.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## stoutdrinker (7/1/07)

Thanks guys for the feedback.

One more question for Ross though re hop flowers. I've only ever used pellets so is there anything different or tricky to watch out for when using flowers?

I'm guessing flowers are more aromatic than pellets but how do they go in your boil compared to pellets which break up instantly. Is it best to use a hop sock? 

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (7/1/07)

There are a few differences. Plugs and flowers have lower utilisation than pellets, with 10% being the normal figure. They also soak up more wort so it's probably best to allow for a couple of litres more losses in the kettle than you normally get with pellets. They can also block outlets more than pellets, but it all depends on your system. If you want to use a hop sock make sure there's plenty of room for them to expand. I've never had many problems using them though.

They always seem more special than pellets and I've tended to use them more for later additions, but personally I don't really think they are really any more aromatic. YMMV.

Nelson Sauvin is a very interesting hop, with a flavour and aroma that lots of non-beer drinkers seem to really enjoy. (Beer drinkers too.  )


----------



## Ross (7/1/07)

stoutdrinker said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback.
> 
> One more question for Ross though re hop flowers. I've only ever used pellets so is there anything different or tricky to watch out for when using flowers?
> 
> ...



Stuster is right on the money with his answer. If you don't have a hopsock/bag & are worried about blocked pipes, just make the brew with NS pellets. Fresh pellets are every bit as good, but like Stuster I tend to use flowers when I have them available, there's just something about seeing the actual hop floating there rather than a powder, which is hard to beat...

Cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (8/1/07)

I tried a friends 10 day old New Zealand (Nelson Sauvin) Hopburst Pale Ale yesterday, and it was incredible! What a delightful hop.

Is the Knappstein Reserve Lager available in shops in Oz? Don't remember seeing it around, though admittedly I haven't looked for it.


----------



## bconnery (8/1/07)

brendanos said:


> I tried a friends 10 day old New Zealand (Nelson Sauvin) Hopburst Pale Ale yesterday, and it was incredible! What a delightful hop.
> 
> Is the Knappstein Reserve Lager available in shops in Oz? Don't remember seeing it around, though admittedly I haven't looked for it.



You'll need to look in somewhere like Dan Murphy's or Vintage Cellars, or a local more independant bottle store, Liquorland and BWS don't seem to stock it as part of their enourmous range of beers 

It is around. THere was something about it apparently soon to be available only for cafes and restaurants but I haven't seen any update on that...


----------



## brendanos (8/1/07)

Cheers!


----------



## dairymaid (8/1/07)

stoutdrinker said:


> I read Ross's thread & recipe and it sounds good, certainly worth a go anyway..
> 
> 
> Where is Ross's thread & recipe?
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (8/1/07)

Have done this one twice now with the third just bottled. :beerbang: 
It is my favourite Summer Ale & many thanks Rossco, it's an excellent drop & much sampled as you may recall from my past thursday visits. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Jazman (8/1/07)

also i have the j1 in the recipe database which iuse the ns hop so look it it up its a lager and use in the 2005 xmas case so do a search to get the feed back


----------



## Stuster (8/1/07)

Dairymaid,

Ross' recipe is in the recipe database. Click on recipes at the top of this page just to the left of the big glass and hops.  Ross' recipe (Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale) is about halfway down. There are lots of other recipes there that would be good summer drinking too. :super:


----------



## dicko (8/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Dairymaid,
> 
> Ross' recipe is in the recipe database. Click on recipes at the top of this page just to the left of the big glass and hops.  Ross' recipe (Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale) is about halfway down. There are lots of other recipes there that would be good summer drinking too. :super:





http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=199


----------



## brendanos (8/1/07)

The recipe can be found here.


----------



## brendanos (8/1/07)

Personal jinx!


----------



## dairymaid (9/1/07)

Thanks guys, lol, you made that easy for me,
not quite into AG brewing yet, but shall keep it in mind

I am extra pleased to have a recipe for Nelson Sauvin,
as we grow them in the hop gardens I work in over the
summer, they are a really nice plant to work with, and they
have been specially developed by the local hop research
to grown in the Nelson area, 
Keep buying the hops - keeps the locals in casual work over the summer!

cheers/beers
Dairymaid


----------



## Ross (9/1/07)

dairymaid said:


> Thanks guys, lol, you made that easy for me,
> not quite into AG brewing yet, but shall keep it in mind
> 
> I am extra pleased to have a recipe for Nelson Sauvin,
> ...



have you had a go at extract brewing Dairymaid? you could easily do this recipe using extract instead.

cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (10/1/07)

dairymaid said:


> Keep buying the hops - keeps the locals in casual work over the summer!
> 
> cheers/beers
> Dairymaid



I don't think they'll be out of work any time soon, dairymaid...

I'm sure Ross could tell you how popular the NS have been lately.


----------



## dairymaid (11/1/07)

Ross said:


> have you had a go at extract brewing Dairymaid? you could easily do this recipe using extract instead.
> 
> cheers Ross




Of course I knew that! lol. 
I will have to think hard about this one!
I at least have the Nelson Sauvin hops, grabbed a bag full when they were harvesting,
it's good being a neighbour!

cheers/beers
dairymaid


----------



## stoutdrinker (13/1/07)

Hey Ross,

Made a batch of Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale on Thursday using the no chill method. Have just put it into the fermenter using the yeast you suggested. Well, smells fantastic & tastes just like the type of ale I really want to make& drink. Will endeavour to ferment it at 18c as suggested & will keep you posted on its progress. So far so good!

Also did a Foreign Extra Stout for next winter so it was a big brew day for me.

Cheers,

Stout


----------



## Phrak (27/1/07)

So Rossco, how'd the adjusted NSSA go with Cascade and Ahtanum?
:beer:

Tim


----------



## Phrak (27/1/07)

This is what I'm thinking:

```
Batch Size: 22.00 L	  

Boil Size: 28.73 L

Estimated OG: 1.064 SG

Estimated Color: 4.7 SRM

Estimated IBU: 37.4 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.0 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Amount		Item											  Type	% or IBU   

4.50 kg	   Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)				  Grain   76.3 %	 

0.40 kg	   Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM)						Grain   6.8 %	  

15.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (30 min)				  Hops	14.6 IBU   

15.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min)				  Hops	11.5 IBU   

10.00 gm	  Cascade 05 [5.90%]  (60 min)					  Hops	6.7 IBU	

20.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (5 min)				   Hops	5.0 IBU	

25.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops	 -
```

Any thoughts? Gunna start soon 
Tim.


----------



## Stuster (27/1/07)

It's probably too late now, Phrak, and it'll be fine as is, but you could move the Cascade to 10 or 15 minutes from the end, to get more flavour/aroma from that which should blend nicely with the NS. Anyway, sounds good as is and I think the MO will be good to balance the hops. :chug:


----------



## Ross (27/1/07)

Hi Phark,

I'd have made the cascade a late addition also, but looks nice all the same  

My NSSA with the Cascade Ahtanum is a little disappointing. It has got quite a strong salty taste, which even though I do add a touch of salt to most brews, this one has a bit too much bite. Could be that this one was made with mains water rather than my usual rain water, we had just had the empty tank filled by trucked in mains water.

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/1/07)

I cubed my "Half Nelson" APA yesterday. Has some Amarillo for bittering and at 15 mins. Stuck all the Nelson Sauvin (80g) in the hopback between 2 cubes.

Should be interesting. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (27/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I cubed my "Half Nelson" APA yesterday. Has some Amarillo for bittering and at 15 mins. Stuck all the Nelson Sauvin (80g) in the hopback between 2 cubes.
> 
> Should be interesting. :chug:
> 
> Warren -



Sounds nice  ...


----------



## Slurpdog (27/1/07)

Ross said:


> have you had a go at extract brewing Dairymaid? you could easily do this recipe using extract instead.
> 
> cheers Ross



I've yet to do a full extract brew but I'd be interested if someone has a recipe to mirror the AG equivalent.
Any helpers here?
If so then I might just have to place another order with Ross.


----------



## Phrak (27/1/07)

Thanks guys. I decided that I'd like to experience the NS hop just on it's own. Here's what I tried:

```
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale

Brewer: Tim

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 22.00 L	  

Boil Size: 27.13 L

Estimated OG: 1.053 SG

Estimated Color: 4.7 SRM

Estimated IBU: 40.0 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.0 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount	   Item										 Type   % or IBU

4.50 kg	  Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)			 Grain  91.8 %

0.50 kg	  Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM)				   Grain  8.2 %

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (30 min)			 Hops   17.9 IBU

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min)			 Hops   14.1 IBU

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (10 min)			 Hops   8.4 IBU

20.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (5 min)			  Hops   6.2 IBU

25.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min) (Hop-Steep) Hops	-



Mash Schedule: My Mash

Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg

----------------------------

Name			   Description						 Step Temp	 Step Time	 

Step			   Add 0.00 L of water at 60.0 C	   60.0 C		60 min
```
Time will tell how it turns out :chug:


----------



## The King of Spain (27/1/07)

I put Ross's SN ale down today. I've done this brew before but used Cascade (which has turned out a treat). Today I got the best OG to date - 1049. Loved the aroma of the hopps. Can't wait!!!

I reckon the better OG was due to using Calcium Sulphate in the mash which I forgot last week.


----------



## Phrak (19/2/07)

So anyway, I thought I'd comment on how my NSSA turned out in the end.

From this:

```
Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 22.00 L	  

Mash Temp: 65C

Mash Time: 60 Minutes

Boil Size: 27.13 L

Estimated OG: 1.053 SG

Estimated Color: 4.7 SRM

Estimated IBU: 40.0 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.0 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes





Ingredients:

------------

Amount	   Item										 Type   % or IBU

4.50 kg	  Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)			 Grain  91.8 %

0.50 kg	  Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM)				   Grain  8.2 %

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (30 min)			 Hops   17.9 IBU

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min)			 Hops   14.1 IBU

15.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (10 min)			 Hops   8.4 IBU

20.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (5 min)			  Hops   6.2 IBU

25.00 gm	 Nelson Sauvin [12.00%]  (20 min) (Hop-Steep) Hops	-

0.5 tablet   Whirlfoc				(15mins)

1 packet	Yeast, US-56, Dry
```
 to keg in two weeks. And I'm very sad to say that the keg is just about to blow dry less than 3 weeks later 

I love this beer! It will definitely become a regular of mine. 
It's so unexpectedly refreshing and very very very drinkable - Especially after mowing the lawn/having a garage sale/coming home from work/brewing/dinner/surfing the 'net/any reason really. :lol: 

I found that it especially went well with a nice spicy stir-fry - Try it with a Chilli Beef Stir Fry. The bitterness really cleanses your pallet. Even my wife ditched her glass of wine in favour of a middy of the NSSA!

My only change to my above recipe would be to drop back the bitterness slightly to maybe 35IBU. Either that, or take the main hop bag out of the wort at flameout, and then add the Hop-Steep additions. 
I left all the hops in the bag during the 20min flameout addition, so this probably increased the bitterness more than I anticipated. I might try both and see which I like better :chug: 

All-in-all, a very highly recommended beer. It's a shame we can't vote on the recipes! :super: 

Thanks again Ross for the hops and the recipe.

Tim.


----------



## Ross (19/2/07)

Phrak said:


> My only change to my above recipe would be to drop back the bitterness slightly to maybe 35IBU. Either that, or take the main hop bag out of the wort at flameout, and then add the Hop-Steep additions.
> I left all the hops in the bag during the 20min flameout addition, so this probably increased the bitterness more than I anticipated. I might try both and see which I like better :chug:
> 
> Tim.



Tim,

I lift the hop bag out the wort & chill to 85c with my chiller, then turn it off. I then add the hop steep addition & leave in the wort for 20 mins - I then continue to chill as normal. I find this method adds very little extra bitterness - using high alpha late additions, you risk adding too much bitterness if you leave at boiling temp.

Hope this helps...

cheers

Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/2/07)

I just cracked my keg of Nelson Sauvin APA. Not exactly like Ross' recipe but contains loads (80g) of NS. Put virtually all of it through my hopback.

No extra bitterness at all. The NS flavour and aroma is like nothing else I've experienced before. Confounded me at first but subsequent pints are telling me this is a very addictive hop. :super: 

Half Nelson APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.80
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.43
Anticipated EBC: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 43.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
96.9 9.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 21.0 60 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 15.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 5.0 15 min.
70.00 g. Nelson Sauvin (hopback) Whole 11.80 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.80 1.5 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Split batch
DCL Yeast US56 Yeast
Wyeast 1338 European Ale

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (19/2/07)

Phrak said:


> So anyway, I thought I'd comment on how my NSSA turned out in the end.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...



Will there be any left for the pizza night, Tim?


----------



## stoutdrinker (19/2/07)

I've been drinking my NSSA for a few weeks now & it really is a refreshing summer ale. Will definitely be brewing it again.

I did have a few problems with the whole hops blocking the tap from the boiler so might use pellets next time.

Managed to buy some Knappstein Reserve Lager from Dan Murphy's at Marion (thought they had a good range of beers too!) and liked it very much.

I'm probably a bit biased but I'm really happy the way my NSSA turned out!

Cheers, 


Stout.


----------



## Phrak (19/2/07)

Ross said:


> Tim,
> 
> I lift the hop bag out the wort & chill to 85c with my chiller, then turn it off. I then add the hop steep addition & leave in the wort for 20 mins - I then continue to chill as normal. I find this method adds very little extra bitterness - using high alpha late additions, you risk adding too much bitterness if you leave at boiling temp.
> 
> ...


Ross, I thought this might have been the case. I've only ever done 5min flameout additions before, so it hasn't previously made a big difference.

Unfortunately (?) I don't own a chiller, so have been using the cubes to 'no-chill'. I will take the main hop-bag out at the end of the boil and add maybe a 10min hop-steep addition on their own. :beer: 
Tim


----------



## Phrak (19/2/07)

petesbrew said:


> Will there be any left for the pizza night, Tim?


Hi Pete, Geeze, that's a toughie... I have no idea exactly how much is left... It's very close to blowing dry, but I'll see if I can salvage a couple of bottles before she goes.

Tim.


----------



## Ross (19/2/07)

Phrak said:


> Ross, I thought this might have been the case. I've only ever done 5min flameout additions before, so it hasn't previously made a bif difference.
> 
> Unfortunately (?) I don't own a chiller, so have been using the cubes to 'no-chill'. Will take the main hop-bag out at the end of the boil and add maybe a 10min hop-steep addition on their own. :beer:
> Tim



Tim,

Then leave the wort for 10 mins before adding your steeping hops.

cheers...


----------



## petesbrew (19/2/07)

Phrak said:


> Hi Pete, Geeze, that's a toughie... I have no idea exactly how much is left... It's very close to blowing dry, but I'll see if I can salvage a couple of bottles before she goes.
> 
> Tim.



Nice one, I'll be looking forward to it!
Got my honey nelsonish real ale to try as well (no comparison required, of course)
Pete


----------



## Jazman (19/2/07)

nelson goes well in a belgian golden ale or a tripple it gives it a funkyness to it


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/07)

Slurpdog said:


> I've yet to do a full extract brew but I'd be interested if someone has a recipe to mirror the AG equivalent.
> Any helpers here?
> If so then I might just have to place another order with Ross.



At the risk of being called a blasphemer or worse, is anyone able to help out Slurpdog and myself by providing an extract recipe for this? tasted the knappstein lager on my last visit to the clare valley (cellar door), straight from the tap and its a tasty lager!

Not up to mashing just yet, steeping grains is the newest addition to my brewing techniques and i love it, beer has improved so if anyone could spend a few mins converting Ross' NSSA to an extract would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/2/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Not up to mashing just yet, steeping grains is the newest addition to my brewing techniques and i love it, beer has improved so if anyone could spend a few mins converting Ross' NSSA to an extract would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



DrSmurto

Just follow the hopping schedule and sub the Marris Otter for LME. 

That recipe should really be easy-peasy for an extract brewer.  

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> DrSmurto
> 
> Just follow the hopping schedule and sub the Marris Otter for LME.
> 
> ...



15gm, 0 min addition = mash hops

So as a non AGer my assumption is that i would add this whilst steeping the torrified wheat? Then boil strained steeping liquid with malt and hop as per schedule? 

90 g of hops in one beer - that double my PB.......


----------



## Ross (20/2/07)

DrSmurto said:


> 15gm, 0 min addition = mash hops
> 
> So as a non AGer my assumption is that i would add this whilst steeping the torrified wheat? Then boil strained steeping liquid with malt and hop as per schedule?
> 
> 90 g of hops in one beer - that double my PB.......



Don't worry with the mash hops - add very little to the brew IMO.

cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (20/2/07)

Not sure if I need to point this out, but the extract is not substituted 1:1 for the Marris Otter grain.

About 75% is about right, IIRC.

Seth


----------



## therook (20/2/07)

Isn't Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale an ALE and the Knappstein reserve Lager just that a Lager?

rook


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/07)

therook said:


> Isn't Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale an ALE and the Knappstein reserve Lager just that a Lager?
> 
> rook



Yes....... but the hop flavour is what is important here.....  obvioulsy the different malts with impart their own flavours, ditto the yeasts but i think with this much hops it will/should be the dominant flavour????? :blink:


----------



## Jase (20/2/07)

Jazman said:


> also i have the j1 in the recipe database which iuse the ns hop so look it it up its a lager and use in the 2005 xmas case so do a search to get the feed back



Sorry for the slight hijack, but I can't seem to find this recipe.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Phrak (20/2/07)

Jase said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack, but I can't seem to find this recipe.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jase


Ross' original:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=199

My modification:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=187650

Enjoy!
:beer: 
Tim


----------



## Phrak (20/2/07)

Ross said:


> Tim,
> Then leave the wort for 10 mins before adding your steeping hops.



Cheers 
:beer: 
Tim.


----------



## Uncle Fester (2/4/07)

Just waiting for my American Wheat to come to the boil, and I am into my third Ross's NS Ale.

All I can say is...

WOW!


Highly recomended, Great result, bugger all effort. :beer: 


Festa.


----------



## tangent (2/4/07)

> I'm probably a bit biased but I'm really happy the way my NSSA turned out!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



I can honestly say after trying Stoutdrinkers NSSA, I might have to make a batch myself next hot spell. Very tasty.


----------



## Uncle Fester (2/4/07)

tangent said:


> I can honestly say after trying Stoutdrinkers NSSA, I might have to make a batch myself next hot spell. Very tasty.




Bugger waiting for a hot spell... Crank the central heating up, and Voila!

Fess.


----------



## tangent (2/4/07)

i wish, but so many beers to brew, and so many rich malty beers to come over the cooler months


----------



## facter (12/5/07)

okay, i got a 100g pack of nelson from twoc this morning! (that and abut eigt brews worth of other stuff haha) - ve heard so much about this hop that its time to give it whirl.

as im a partial man, im looking at something like this:

West Nelson Summer Ale

2 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt 
1 kg Pale Malt
0.5 kg Wheat malt	
1.5kg Light LME
13 g Nelson Sauvin pellet 12 AA%, 60 mins) 
14 g Nelson Sauvin pellet 12 AA% 20 mins) 
20 g Nelson Sauvin pellet 12 AA% 5 mins) 
15 g Nelson Sauvin pellet 12 AA% 0 mins) 
25 g Nelson Sauvin pellet 12 AA% 0 mins) - steep
15 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American ale

23 liters
SG 1.050
ibu 36
5.3 SRM

Ive modified Ross's original recipe to a partial, but i noticed that there may be some changes to it after a few more brews. ive gone for wheat malt as opposed to torrified, i do have some of that around but its a few months old, it should be okay but not sure what it the reasoning in this to use the torrified instead of regular wheat malt, if I can ask? .. am also using pellets so modified for those.... oh,...anyways - how does this look, and can you suggest any refinements or will this be fine as is?


----------



## mika (12/5/07)

Depends on your hop utilisation, but it can come out fairly bitter with the NS. Not sure that I'd use it as the 60min addition. Maybe move to something softer. I used NB, but I'd think about something even milder.

Also maybe get rid of the 20min addition and add it to the 0min addition.

Don't worry about the calculated IBU's, it'll come out bitter enough.

Mine was great out of the keg for the first week and then the hop aroma just died out. Not really sure why.

As for the wheat, don't know. I didn't use Torrified.


----------



## Ross (12/5/07)

I used torrified in my original as it was inspired by an all Challenger summer ale of the same girst.
These days I tend to use straight malted wheat...
Drinking an all Columbus one at the moment (15gms at 20, 15, 10, 5, 30gm flame out) & it's bloody delicous, works fantastic in this style... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## facter (12/5/07)

mika_lika said:


> Depends on your hop utilisation, but it can come out fairly bitter with the NS. Not sure that I'd use it as the 60min addition. Maybe move to something softer. I used NB, but I'd think about something even milder.
> 
> Also maybe get rid of the 20min addition and add it to the 0min addition.
> 
> ...




mmm. good call on the 60 minute... i have hmmm, cascade, tettnager, perle and fuggles/goldings on hand that i can use.. no NB though ... perhaps the cascade?


----------



## blackbock (12/5/07)

facter said:


> mmm. good call on the 60 minute... i have hmmm, cascade, tettnager, perle and fuggles/goldings on hand that i can use.. no NB though ... perhaps the cascade?



go the Perle!


----------



## facter (12/5/07)

blackbock said:


> go the Perle!




yeah, being a wezen fan i really love the perle a lot - ill use it in this one then, i love it and wanted to avoid a high C hop anyways


----------



## ohitsbrad (10/7/07)

I've read the topic and seen the response that the grains could be substituted for LME only. I also plan to do this beer with extract. But does anyone think I could benefit from steeping some grains? Maybe carapils (4 EBC) and light crystal (30 EBC)? Suggestions for quantities to go with 3.4kg of LME? Could or should I add some wheat and/or lager malt as well? Just while I'm at it, howcome I often see wheat (and other malts that need to be mashed) in a extract and grain recipe (not partial, just steeped)? If I plan to steep only, would I benefit from some say wheat in there as well?


----------



## kabooby (10/7/07)

Wheat malt is a base malt and needs to be mashed to get the sugars out of the grain. If you steep this malt you will most probably just and up with a starch haze in your beer. Roasted grains (chocolate, crystal, caramalt etc) do not need to be mashed and are steeped in beers to add colour and flavour.

As for the recipe I have not made this beer. I would make the beer as it is listed and use it as your base point. If you want to steep some grain in your next recipe than you will know what effect this has, as you have already made the original.

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (10/7/07)

ohitsbrad said:


> I've read the topic and seen the response that the grains could be substituted for LME only. I also plan to do this beer with extract. But does anyone think I could benefit from steeping some grains? Maybe carapils (4 EBC) and light crystal (30 EBC)? Suggestions for quantities to go with 3.4kg of LME? Could or should I add some wheat and/or lager malt as well? Just while I'm at it, howcome I often see wheat (and other malts that need to be mashed) in a extract and grain recipe (not partial, just steeped)? If I plan to steep only, would I benefit from some say wheat in there as well?



I wouldn't worry about the wheat or lager malt, especially if you are using carapils. I would suggest you steep 150-200g carapils and maybe 100g crystal. You could omit the crystal but it would be a nice touch. 

Specialty grains always add character to an extract beer in my book...

I know it is common to see wheat in these recipes but it is incorrect, unless they have very specific steeping instructions. A mash is essentially temperature controlled steeping so if you do want to use wheat, and its presence in recipes such as this or other ales is mainly about head retention, which the carapils also serves to do, then you need to steep it at around 65-70C for 30 minutes or so. If you can keep your steep at around that temperature, then you are essentially mashing the grain. Carapils and crystal can be simply steeped. 

This is a great recipe, if only because of the nature of the hop, but it can be used with any hop really. Ross uses this or similar as a base for single hop summer ales to try to get a taste for that particular hop. 

I added some Pride of Ringwood to mine, for bittering, and it is very tasty but all NS is great too...


----------



## ohitsbrad (10/7/07)

Thanks guys Im going to steep the cara pils and light crystal then. It will be my fourth homebrew. Three were extract and grain and one was a partial.


----------



## Brewer_010 (10/7/07)

ohitsbrad said:


> Thanks guys Im going to steep the cara pils and light crystal then. It will be my fourth homebrew. Three were extract and grain and one was a partial.



You won't be disappointed, this hop is really tasty. I'm drinking a 50-50 wheat/ale extract beer (with some medium crystal added for a bit of depth) with NS added at 15, 10, 0 (to 34IBUs) and there is heaps of flavour. Looking forward to trying this one with a curry :beer: .


----------



## bugwan (10/7/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> You won't be disappointed, this hop is really tasty.



I concur! I have 90grams of NS hop flowers sitting under my desk (delivered this morning from Ross & Josh). Looks like some Summer Ale on the way...

The way my GF leaves the heater on in Winter at our place...it's Summer all year round anyway.


----------



## delacuerva (1/2/11)

so..here it is the "retouched":

second chance summa ale
Beer Style: Blonde Ale
Recipe Type: Extract


48% 1.500 Muntons Extra Light Malt Extract info 309 3
32% 1.000 Muntons Wheat DME info 309 3
13% 0.400 Crystal 150L info 267 150
8% 0.250 Cara-Pils/Dextrine info 259 2
Batch size: 18.9 liters
(Boil: 11.0 avg liters for 60 minutes )
hops
use time grams variety form aa
boil 60 mins 30 Cascade info plug 5.5
boil 15 mins 15 Cascade info plug 5.5
boil 15 mins 15 Nelson Sauvin info plug 12.0
boil 1 min 10 Nelson Sauvin info plug 12.0
boil 1 min 10 Cascade info plug 5.5

yeast
Safale US-05 Dry Yeast


Original Gravity
1.049
(1.043 to 1.050)
Final Gravity
1.013
(1.011 to 1.014)
Color
15 SRM / 30 EBC
(Light Brown to Medium Brown)

itterness
27.4 IBU / 6 HBU
: Tinseth
BU:GU
0.56

Alcohol
4.8% ABV / 4% ABW
Calories
162 per 12 oz.

http://hopville.com/recipe/493065/blond ... ond-chance
Any comment?!?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/2/11)

delacuerva said:


> so..here it is the "retouched":
> 
> second chance summa ale
> Beer Style: Blonde Ale
> ...



Good on you for using hopville. Between that and qbrew, we shouldn't have to pay for beersmith or any other program.

This looks seriously good. 

All this mention of Nelson Sauvin (one of my fave hops, but haven't used it for a few months) has got me thinking I should concoct a malty brown ale with Citra and Nelson Sauvin, with some British hops for aroma. Make a great autumn beer.

Goomba


----------



## delacuerva (1/2/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Good on you for using hopville. Between that and qbrew, we shouldn't have to pay for beersmith or any other program.
> 
> This looks seriously good.
> 
> ...


thanx mate!


----------



## delacuerva (23/2/11)

Hi guys finally my 2summer Ale" project become a APA..here is the recipe:

2.400 Light Dry Malt Extract info 376 8
10% 0.300 Cara-Pils/Dextrine info 259 2
7% 0.200 Crystal 200L info 259 200
Batch size: 17.5 liters

hops
use time grams variety form aa
boil 60 mins 40 Cascade info plug 7.9
boil 15 mins 15 Nelson Sauvin info pellet 10.9
boil 15 mins 15 Cascade info plug 7.9
boil 1 min 15 Cascade info plug 7.9
boil 1 min 15 Nelson Sauvin info pellet 10.9
dry hop 7 days 15 Cascade info plug 7.9
Boil: 11.0 avg liters for 60 minutes


yeast
Fermentis US-05
OG: 1051
http://hopville.com/recipe/495857/ameri ... 3rd-stream

Now is fermenting: lovely bubbling


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (24/8/14)

I brewed this a while ago (BIAB NC). Thanks Ross, really nice beer.

After about a month in the keg, I wanted more aroma, so I dry hopped one part keg and used a hop tea in the other (almost full) keg. DH was approx 1.5-2g/L and was fantastic, I left the bag in with no noticeable unwanted aromatics or flavours (but that part keg did evaporate quickly lol).

Into the other keg I added a NS hop tea, I added a cup boiling water to 21g of NS in a coffee plunger, let it infuse for about 30 seconds, pushed down the strainer and added it to the keg (approx 17L of NS Summer Ale in the keg, at 3C). Then I added another cup of near boiling water (same kettle, didn't reboil it) to the hops and did a second cup infused for about 30 seconds and added that too.

After a couple of days the hop tea keg was a bit harsh and definitely had some grassy flavour. After a week though the harshness and grassy flavour is gone, it's lovely.

So my findings so far, DH gives amazing aroma, but it seemed to fade fairly quickly. The hop tea didn't provide as much aroma but definitely provided some flavour and a little bitterness that mellowed beautifully.

So they are both tied imo, depending on what I want in future brews I'd definitely use both methods. 

Next time I'll try DH after initial fermentation, as most folks seem to suggest that, Perhaps it would help the aroma last longer?


----------



## hooper80 (6/9/15)

Can someone please pm me this recipe. I can't for the life of me open it! It keeps saying error


----------



## sp0rk (8/9/15)

Go back a few pages, I think it's on page 2


----------



## droid (8/9/15)

Kinky no wormy

Hello!? That should be links no worry

FFS links no wormy 

linky no worky


----------



## SJW (8/9/15)

I don't understand something with this recipe. 
5.6kgs of grain only gives me an OG of 1.050 at 75% efficiency. How the fark does Ross get 1.050 from 4.9 kgs at 75% efficiency.

Steve


----------



## HBHB (8/9/15)

Volume?


----------



## SJW (8/9/15)

Thanks mate, I do 25 final boil volume not 23 litres. The drugs are really kicking in today.


----------

